
Pipelines and Your Unix Toolbox - danielcorin
http://blog.danielcorin.com/code/2019/05/29/unix.html
======
mikst
Hi, you might like the "useless use of cat" article if you haven't seen it
already. It's a shell classic if you ask me.

